# BMX Video



## Mitleifcreisis (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

möchte mal ein richtig geiles BMX-Video (street) sehen. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Möglichst was zu downloaden ausm Netz. 

THX


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Dezember 2006)

schau ma im ddd-bereich, im media bereich im bmx: the streets are calling thread nach. da sind einige videos drin von 1min - komplette komerzielle videos.


die sufu hät dir auch geholfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Dezember 2006)

shook - it's on ....gibts im netz, genauso wie fitlife, usw.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (14. Dezember 2006)

THX

geht echt ab bei euch BMXlern. Hab bislang nur "Streets are Calling" und en Video von "Ratboy" gesehen. Hab zwar keine Ahnung von BMX, aber .

Bin neulich auf ein kurzes Vid gestoßen. Gucksdu hier:

http://www.thetrickfactory.com/media/video/Rob_Ridge_FBR.wmv


----------



## Flatpro (15. Dezember 2006)

da min jung:
mosh - so freestyle by video.google.de


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. Dezember 2006)

THX


----------



## Knacki1 (15. Dezember 2006)

Lotek Mixtape
Animal All Day
Animal Can I Eat?
und nach das mit Joe Cox un so... aeeeeeeehm der Name fällt mir grad nicht ein.

Gibts alle bei Google Video ^^


----------



## RISE (15. Dezember 2006)

Voices...


----------



## Flatpro (15. Dezember 2006)

fit life gibbet da auch.. van homan part und edwin/tom mixpart, sehr geil


----------



## jimbim (15. Dezember 2006)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-1692627369696614447&q=the+ducks+man


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (16. Dezember 2006)

Mann, vielen Dank für die ganzen Posts. Is ja ein Vid besser als das andere!

Is nur noch hiermit zu toppen:

http://albes.blogs.com/1119062016.3g2

Is wahrscheinlich repost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MsFelix (19. Dezember 2006)

Eins aus Münster!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGnuOF_bzC0


----------

